# True facts



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this idea for a long running (hopefully)topic a while ago but never got around to it.

The idea is to post about something you know for a fact and that it can be proven easily.

I'll kick off with.


You can only ever walk halfway into a forest or wood, if you go any further you are coming out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't trust anyone with your money.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really a fact for most people.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

“Buy cheap, buy often”

aka

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You need an excellent memory when telling lies.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

If you fall without a parachute from a plane flying at 20 000 feet, the first 19 999 feet will not hurt.

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not neccesarily true.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If things don't change, they'll stay the same.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> If things don't change, they'll stay the same.


Thats the sort of thing my wife keeps telling me to end an argument/discussion.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you need to post your training regime Ray, she is definitely out of spec by the sound of it, maybe she just needs a good service, change the oil n filters etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on the drugs you're on John


----------

